# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی دریا

## Fatemehkhaanoom

سلام دوستان
کسی در مورد رشته ی مهندسی دریا شاخه کشتی سازی چیزی میدونه؟؟؟
لطفا اگ کسی چیزی میدونه بهم بگه.
مرسی[emoji4]

----------


## ناخدا

سلامـ.
این *لینک* اطلاعات مفیدی در مورد این موضوع داره.

----------


## Fatemehkhaanoom

> سلامـ.
> این *لینک* اطلاعات مفیدی در مورد این موضوع داره.


فقط من این تیکشو متوجه نشدم
ینی مهندسی کشتی سازی با کشتی سازی فرق داره؟

----------


## ناخدا

> فقط من این تیکشو متوجه نشدم
> ینی مهندسی کشتی سازی با کشتی سازی فرق داره؟


نه, فرقی ندارن
...
البته این رشته تو ایران اصلا وظعیت شغلی مناسبی نداره(برای خانوومها که کلا نداره)
و کسی که به این رشته علاقه داره باید خودش رو آماده ی ادامه تحصیل و انجام کارهای آکادمیک کنه
تا از این طریق بتونه پیشرفت کنه

----------


## Fatemehkhaanoom

> نه, فرقی ندارن
> ...
> البته این رشته تو ایران اصلا وظعیت شغلی مناسبی نداره(برای خانوومها که کلا نداره)
> و کسی که به این رشته علاقه داره باید خودش رو آماده ی ادامه تحصیل و انجام کارهای آکادمیک کنه
> تا از این طریق بتونه پیشرفت کنه


منظورتون از کارهای اکادمیک چیه؟؟
ولی من شنیدم ک بازار کارش خوبه
میگن چون کسی خیلی مشتاق این رشته ها نیس بازار کارش خوبه

----------


## ناخدا

> منظورتون از کارهای اکادمیک چیه؟؟


کارهایی که مربوط به دانشگاه باشه و بیشتر جنبه تءوری داره(مثل نوشتن مقاله,انجام تحقیقات,برگزاری و یا شرکت در کنفرانسها,ترجمه و . . .)



> ولی من شنیدم ک بازار کارش خوبه
> میگن چون کسی خیلی مشتاق این رشته ها نیس بازار کارش خوبه


درسته که تعداد دانشجوها در این رشته *نسبتا* کم هست  اما شما باید اونطرف قضیه رو هم ببینید که ما چندتا شرکت کشتی سازی و یا تعمیر کشتی داریم؟
و اصلا شرایط کار در این شرکتها به چه صورت هست و واقعا ارزش داره یا نه!

----------


## Fatemehkhaanoom

> کارهایی که مربوط به دانشگاه باشه و بیشتر جنبه تءوری داره(مثل نوشتن مقاله,انجام تحقیقات,برگزاری و یا شرکت در کنفرانسها,ترجمه و . . .)
> 
> درسته که تعداد دانشجوها در این رشته *نسبتا* کم هست  اما شما باید اونطرف قضیه رو هم ببینید که ما چندتا شرکت کشتی سازی و یا تعمیر کشتی داریم؟
> و اصلا شرایط کار در این شرکتها به چه صورت هست و واقعا ارزش داره یا نه!


اصلا هس شرکت کشتی سازی تو ایران؟

----------


## ناخدا

> اصلا هس شرکت کشتی سازی تو ایران؟


فکر کنم 8-9 تا شرکت داشته باشیم البته نمیدونم که فعلا چندتاشون توانایی گرفتن پروژه دارن

----------

